# Our Lasest rescue in Tucson



## Gini (Oct 10, 2005)

This is a stallion Stacy and I found in horrible living conditions.

The bucket you see was filled with complete feed once a week and the

water was filled once a week. No one came near him except to feed that

one time a week. He was pretty much hidden off the road but when you

drove up you could hear him "scream" at you. I will follow in another

post the pictures Stacy and I took a month or so back. Yes, it took badgering

the livestock bureau and finally getting an inspector that cared. The first

one hated us and told us to mind our own business he thought the horse

was great. Brad

was wonderful and guided us all the way. He immediately turned him

over to Stacy with only a warning going to the lady. I don't think she meant

him any harm but had just been overwhelmed with life....

WE GOT HIM! and he will be going to the vet on Wed... He does need his teeth floated.

Before pictures












After pictures the next day after Stacy got him home


----------



## sls (Oct 10, 2005)

What a wonderful difference TLC makes. My heart goes out to the little guy. How long had he been living like this?


----------



## pepperhill (Oct 10, 2005)

Another happy ending! I needed some good news today! Linda


----------



## Gini (Oct 10, 2005)

As near as we can figure he had lived there at least 5 or more years.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 10, 2005)

Awww...he looks terrific!!! Great job!!!


----------



## smlotsocats (Oct 10, 2005)

Gini thanks for posting those pics as you know, I've been a little busy! Sunny is a great little horse and when I turned him loose in the arena tonight he ran! He's never been out of that 8x8 cell and was never allowed to run loose and free. He was gorgeous and me, with no camera!!! Well, I'll get some pics of him running later. My arena is Grand Prix jumping size and he looked like a little flea running around! He's very curious and friendly. His rear legs were rolling over pretty severely due to the length of his feet and you can see that he has no muscling at all in his hip or stifle. I trimmed those flippers off him on Friday and already by today he is moving much better and doesn't appear to be lame at all. I even trimmed his bridle path with the clippers and he didn't even flinch. He's a little scared about his back feet being picked up but once you get the foot up he's fine. He's going to have his vaccines, worming and his teeth worked on Wednesday. I hope he passes his health exam in good order! He will be so relieved to be able to chew like a normal horse. I'm so glad we got him out of there!


----------



## ahorse (Oct 15, 2005)

He sure is cute!

Those long hooves were nasty. I wonder why he wasn't all thin from being fed only once a week (and why would someone have a horse if all they do is toss it some grain weekly?



)

Someone emailed me once to ask if feeding just corn was OK for horses. Apparently they were investigating an abuse case in which horses were just given a little bit of dried corn every day and no hay.

It makes me wonder why some people have horses..


----------



## ladyrenegade (Oct 23, 2005)

Gini said:


> This is a stallion Stacy and I found in horrible living conditions.The bucket you see was filled with complete feed once a week and the
> 
> water was filled once a week.  No one came near him except to feed that
> 
> ...


----------



## ladyrenegade (Oct 23, 2005)

you folks due the nicest things and I applaud you each and every time i get on here and catch up with my reading. thank God for all of you, keep up the great work.


----------

